# REAL stand for exam - Vets office



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrPvtwX4plY


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

3:53 "Is he as fit as me?" Yeah Fred...... Of course he is.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

2 minutes of my life just gone, lost forever…. I’ll never get them back.


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> 2 minutes of my life just gone, lost forever…. I’ll never get them back.


Yeah, and you will lose a lot more minutes, cause you won't stop watching em.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

or is it you won't stop posting them LOL

It's easier to just do this http://www.youtube.com/user/fredhassen


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

About a week and a half ago, my male Malinois had a blocked salivary gland duct which caused a mass the size of a grape on the side of his face. I brought him to our teaching hospital and they did a fine needle aspirate of the mass from the inside of the cheek (i.e.-poking him multiple times with a needle without numbing it first) and he did great. No e-collar or prong collar on him. Silly me, I should have video taped it to brag. #-o


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> About a week and a half ago, my male Malinois had a blocked salivary gland duct which caused a mass the size of a grape on the side of his face. I brought him to our teaching hospital and they did a fine needle aspirate of the mass from the inside of the cheek (i.e.-poking him multiple times with a needle without numbing it first) and he did great. No e-collar or prong collar on him. Silly me, I should have video taped it to brag. #-o


Me too. I should video my female going nuts at the vet office with muzzle on and 2 of us holding her down. The vet office means she is ready for WAR!


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> About a week and a half ago, my male Malinois had a blocked salivary gland duct which caused a mass the size of a grape on the side of his face. I brought him to our teaching hospital and they did a fine needle aspirate of the mass from the inside of the cheek (i.e.-poking him multiple times with a needle without numbing it first) and he did great. No e-collar or prong collar on him. Silly me, I should have video taped it to brag. #-o


Maren
How is he doing?
Craig


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

nice dog fred , he is a good guy , and nice looking for sure, 
are you ever worried about injury making him jump or run on slippery flooring ?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Craig Wood said:


> Maren
> How is he doing?
> Craig



He's fine now, thanks for asking. I can still feel a bit of a lump, but it regressed on its own. The aspirate showed it was glandular tissue from the salivary gland (dogs have several around their face and below their ears). They think he might of injured it maybe during tugging or something and it became blocked and swelled up.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> nice dog fred , he is a good guy , and nice looking for sure,
> are you ever worried about injury making him jump or run on slippery flooring ?


 
OK OK I got it this thread and this guy Fred (in the flattering black sweat suit… that he wears because its “comfortable” not to exercise in) and this statement is an April fool’s joke…. 

I got to admit it took me a while to pick up on its real tough to get things by a fart smella like me. 

Good one guys!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

After the visit to the vet Fred went to Mcdonalds . Check it out . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtYdDK1uTDI&feature=related


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

I think we could use a few Situp means Situp videos.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> After the visit to the vet Fred went to Mcdonalds . Check it out .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtYdDK1uTDI&feature=related


Did he change his name to RONALD?:lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I think we could use a few Situp means Situp videos.

This is really really funny….. it a top ten 
You think a shock or pinch should be used? NO FOOD REWARDS! Just praise!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That would make for a great infomercial combine 6 minute Abs with 8 minute dog training.
Every time he comes up he gets smacked in the head with a board and every time he lays flat it's on a bed of nails. Look he likes it!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

What am I missing?
In 50+ yrs I can't remember having a dog that wouldn't stand and let the vet do whaever was necessary.
Isn't that what they are supposed to do? :-k


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh yeah I almost forgot, when he's quivering and panting in between the 2? He's learning!


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> nice dog fred , he is a good guy , and nice looking for sure,
> are you ever worried about injury making him jump or run on slippery flooring ?


Hi Tammy! I don't really jump him very much on land. Do a lot of dock diving in the summer with him so he jumps into water. His best jump at a competition is 26 feet 6 inches.


----------

